# milwaukee gen 3



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

They are out . Has anyone actually used the impact and drill . I would like to know how it compares to the gen 2 . I will upgrade if the power and speed is that much better .


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Interesting timing... 20V DeWalt hammer drill is on the skids and the impact is starting to not hold the battery.

Might be time to start making the switch. DeWalt has been fine but not real impressive.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I am not taking there promotion as fact . I would like an honest comparison ,and the best comparison would be between there gen 2/2753 and the new gen 3 /2853 . Did they really give it 30% more power . I do big constr screws ,I would like a bit more hump .
And the new drill ,is it worth the upgrade ? 
chomping at the bit to find out .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I like the idea they are lighter and smaller. I think.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Are they oil drive. Like gen 2?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

I ordered them from the big orange store. BACKORDERED...expected between the 18th and 26th. 

Strangely, my ultra reliable m18 hammer drill model 2606-20 just burnt up last week. 400 bucks for a new drill and driver with two 5 amp batteries isn’t the end of the world if they last as long as the old set I bought new in April of 2012.


----------



## ClimateCreator (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought this kit for a little over $100 at big orange and got a free battery.

I REALLY like the impact. I don't use the settings especially the drill screw setting it's very annoying as I use these screws daily and am used to controlling the speed myself.

Other than that since it stays in my veto pro pac service bag all day the smaller the better! 

CC


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

ClimateCreator said:


> I bought this kit for a little over $100 at big orange and got a free battery.


That is a $199 kit. Please share the details and possibly the receipt. I would drop a $100 for the kit in a heartbeat to upgrade from my well used Gen 1.


----------



## ClimateCreator (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah it was $199 with a free battery but worth it to me. Came with TWO batteries and I got another free.

Receipt excerpt provided as requested. 

I still think it was worth it even if it was more than I remembered.

CC


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Just got the Gen 3 hammer drill.. So small compared to everything else. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mine has finally shipped. Will arrive Monday.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I just saw one the other day, what I noticed most about it was how quiet it was compared to mine.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Are they oil drive. Like gen 2?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I think that's a different product, "surge," still in its first generation. I have it and like it, even though it's not as powerful. 

On another note, my M18 table saw has shipped.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

well do you have anything to compare it to . I am mostly wanting to know if it is really an upgrade from the gen 2 /27 hundred series .


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't say much about as I go through many big red..

Surge is my favorite driver, but I picked up the Gen3 and this thing is tiiiiiny


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> Can't say much about as I go through many big red..
> 
> 
> 
> Surge is my favorite driver, but I picked up the Gen3 and this thing is tiiiiiny




Is it quiet?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Have not ran it yet. I can't imagine it being as quiet as the surge. Surge has enough power for alot. I have hardly needed to grab the slightly more powerful G2 that I can recall. Check out the surge if noise is a concern !


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

mobiledynamics said:


> Have not ran it yet. I can't imagine it being as quiet as the surge. Surge has enough power for alot. I have hardly needed to grab the slightly more powerful G2 that I can recall. Check out the surge if noise is a concern !




I own 3 surges. Just hoping the new drivers were quiet as well as smaller. 

We use drivers almost everyday all day long, quiet is very important. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Heh. I'll circle back. Noise was not really on my radar....as the surge -- well is different animal.


----------

